# دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك

هل قابلت حزنك يوماً بكل قوة ولم تدعه يهزمك ؟؟

فالحيــــاة واحــ1ــدة والعـــــمر واحـــ1ـــد

فلماذا ندع بعض المشاكل والعراقيل وسوء التفاهم والفشل يغلبك

بل أعتبرها بمثابة الدافع لك والتجربة ..

فالإنسان كما نعلم بدون تجربة إنسان فارغ ويملك القليل من الدوافع..

الحياة واحدة وأنت تعلم ذلك جيدا فلماذا لا تجعلها ذكرى جميلة في عبادتك لربك

ولا تجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...

دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك ...

إعلم أنك إنسان من حقك أن تبتسم ومن حقك أيضاً

أن تظل عيناك جافة من دموع أنزلتها لدنيا

فإن عمرك الحقيقي سعـــــــادتك..

وراحــــــة بالك..

لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك؟؟؟؟

في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟

لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل ؟؟؟

ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها.؟

لماذا أنت حــــــــزين..؟

لاتقول لأني غريب وأظل أنادي ولكن لا مجيب فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب

سأقول لك لاتتعجل لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان

تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان

ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان...

هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها ... لأنك ...

علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك

وهي أحقر ما رأيت إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها

فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها ؟؟

مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعة واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام...

ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل...

ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش...

تخيل أن هذه الدنـــــــيا ...

طريق فامشي فيه واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش

والامل عصاتك كي لاتتعب من طول المسير

والابتسامة ظلك كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس ...

فابتسم فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة

وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك

وستبقى مثقل بالجروح عندها ستموت كل الورود التي في قلبك فلا تحزن ولاتيأس...

لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك...

قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك

ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ وحنان

ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لاعليك..

هيـــــــا !!..

فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه

واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك وبحزنك

سترى الأيام تمشي وكأنها تخالف هواك...

واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك ...

فهذا عهدك به ...وعهـــده بك

إنه من خلقك والقادر على إعدامك من الحياة ..

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك.

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض

احلى لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك ويقفون الى جانبك بإحزانك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس.*​


----------



## totty (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

_موضوع حلو خاااالص

تعيشى وتجيبيلنا مواضيع حلوه زى دى

ميرسى خاااااااااالص_​


----------



## christ my lord (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا .. ومليان تفائل واقبال على الحياة ( غريبة) :t33:*

*ميرسى خااالص يا مرمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*موضوع جميل خالص يامرمر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

موضوع جمل جداااااااااااا ويدي الواحد تفائل واقبال علي الحياة بشكل غريب 
مرسي ليكي يا مرمر يا عسل علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك...

قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك

ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ وحنان

ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لاعليك
جمييييييييييييييييل يا مرموره بجد .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2008)

*دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*

دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك

هل قابلت حزنك يوماً بكل قوة ولم تدعه يهزمك ؟؟

فالحيــــاة واحــ1ــدة والعـــــمر واحـــ1ـــد

فلماذا ندع بعض المشاكل والعراقيل وسوء التفاهم والفشل يغلبك

بل أعتبرها بمثابة الدافع لك والتجربة ..

فالإنسان كما نعلم بدون تجربة إنسان فارغ ويملك القليل من الدوافع..

الحياة واحدة وأنت تعلم ذلك جيدا فلماذا لا تجعلها ذكرى جميلة في عبادتك لربك

ولا تجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها...

دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك ...

إعلم أنك إنسان من حقك أن تبتسم ومن حقك أيضاً

أن تظل عيناك جافة من دموع أنزلتها لدنيا

فإن عمرك الحقيقي سعـــــــادتك..

وراحــــــة بالك..

لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك؟؟؟؟

في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟

لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل ؟؟؟

ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها.؟

لماذا أنت حــــــــزين..؟

لاتقول لأني غريب وأظل أنادي ولكن لا مجيب فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب

سأقول لك لاتتعجل لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان

تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان

ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان...

هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها ... لأنك ...

علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجبر عليك

وهي أحقر ما رأيت إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها

فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها ؟؟

مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعة واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام...

ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل...

ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش...

تخيل أن هذه الدنـــــــيا ...

طريق فامشي فيه واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش

والامل عصاتك كي لاتتعب من طول المسير

والابتسامة ظلك كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس ...

فابتسم فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة

وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك

وستبقى مثقل بالجروح عندها ستموت كل الورود التي في قلبك فلا تحزن ولاتيأس...

لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك...

قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك

ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ وحنان

ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لاعليك..

هيـــــــا !!..

فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه

واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك وبحزنك

سترى الأيام تمشي وكأنها تخالف هواك...

واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك ...

فهذا عهدك به ...وعهـــده بك

إنه من خلقك والقادر على إعدامك من الحياة ..

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك.

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض

احلى لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك ويقفون الى جانبك بإحزانك

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس.


منقول للامانه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجميل والرائع دة 

وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك


----------



## totty (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*

_
اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك



كلمات جميله وموضوع اجمل

ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر_​


----------



## fredyyy (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*

*اجمل لحظات عمري*

*عندما رأيت *
*من بالدمِ فدي نفسي  *
*....................... إذ ملأ الحب قلبي *
* 
سأكرس له فكري​**وأعيش له عـمـري*
*فهو يستحق شــكري*
*لأنه لم يخزني إذ هو طول العمر  سندي*​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجميل والرائع دة
> 
> وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*



totty قال:


> _
> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> 
> حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا توتى يا حبيتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*



fredyyy قال:


> *اجمل لحظات عمري*
> 
> *عندما رأيت *
> *من بالدمِ فدي نفسي  *
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*

اجمل لحظات عمرك
حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس.

امين امين 
ربنا يبارك فيكى  وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الاحزان تبكى من جبروت ابتسامتك0*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> اجمل لحظات عمرك
> حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس.
> 
> امين امين
> ربنا يبارك فيكى  وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



totty قال:


> _موضوع حلو خاااالص
> 
> تعيشى وتجيبيلنا مواضيع حلوه زى دى
> 
> ميرسى خاااااااااالص_​




ميرسى لمرورك ياتوتى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك فيكى 
وشكراعلى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



christ my lord قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا .. ومليان تفائل واقبال على الحياة ( غريبة) :t33:*
> 
> *ميرسى خااالص يا مرمر*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش بقى يا يوساب...

أصل أنا بحب التفائل شووووووية 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص يامرمر
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*



ميرسى أوى لمرورك يا كوكو باشا

ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع جمل جداااااااااااا ويدي الواحد تفائل واقبال علي الحياة بشكل غريب
> مرسي ليكي يا مرمر يا عسل علي الموضوع الجميل ده



ميرسى أوى يا مرمورة وربنا يملا حياتنا كلها تفائل 

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك...
> 
> قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك فيكى
> وشكراعلى الموضوع
> *​



ميرسى يا بليز بى كلير لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## dr.sheko (17 فبراير 2008)

*دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*

*دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك
هل قابلت حزنك يوماً بكل قوة ولم تدعه يهزمك ؟؟

فالحيــــاة واحــ1ــدة والعـــــمر واحـــ1ـــد

فلماذا ندع بعض المشاكل والعراقيل وسوء التفاهم والفشل يغلبك

بل أعتبرها بمثابة الدافع لك والتجربة

فالإنسان كما نعلم بدون تجربة إنسان فارغ ويملك القليل من الدوافع

الحياة واحدة وأنت تعلم ذلك جيدا فلماذا لا تجعلها ذكرى جميلة في عبادتك لربك

ولا تجعلها طعنة كبيرة تتألم منها

دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك وكبرياء أملك 

إعلم أنك إنسان من حقك أن تبتسم ومن حقك أيضاً أن تظل عيناك جافة من دموع أنزلتها لدنيا

فإن عمرك الحقيقي سعـــــــادتك
وراحــــــة بالك 

لماذا جعلت الهموم والأحزان تتجرأ على إنزال دمعتك؟؟؟؟

في زمن أنت أحوج فيه إلى القوة ..؟

لماذا جعلتها تمسح ابتسامة تصبح رمزاً لك للتفاؤل والأمل ؟؟؟

ابتسامة تبين أنك مازلت سعيداً رغم قسوة الدنيا ومن فيها.؟

لماذا أنت حــــــــزين..؟

لاتقول لأني غريب وأظل أنادي ولكن لا مجيب فقلي كيف لا أكون كئيب

سأقول لك لاتتعجل لديك لسان ويدان ورجلان

تستطيع أن تكسب بهم أفضل الخلان

ولكن اكتفيت بالأنطواء والعزلة حتى صرت في صفحة النسيان

هي الدنيا لاتحمل هماً فيها ... لأنك  علمت أن الدنيا دار فناء فلماذا تجعلها تتجبرعليك

وهي أحقر ما رأيت إن كنت تعلم أنك سترحل منها

فلماذا لاتجعلها ذكرى جميلة لك تتسلى بها ؟

مهما اشتد الظلام فشمعة واحده كفيلة بأن تبدد كل هذا الظلام

ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل

ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش

تخيل أن هذه الدنـــــــيا 

طريق فامشي فيه واجعل التفاؤل مائك كي لاتشعر بالعطش

والامل عصاتك كي لاتتعب من طول المسير

والابتسامة ظلك كي لاتتأذى من حرارة الشمس 

فابتسم فأنت أولى بها كي تسير في دنيا الغربة

وأنت شامخ ورافع رأسك وإلا فسلام على قلبك

وستبقى مثقل بالجروح عندها ستموت كل الورود التي في قلبك فلا تحزن ولاتيأس

لاتجعل آهاتك في قلبك

قلها أخرجها هيا قم ابحث لك عن من يضمد جروحك

ابحث عمن تخرج كلاماته بكل دفئ وحنان

ابحث عمن ستجده عون لك ...لاعليك

هيـــــــا 

فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه

واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك وبحزنك

سترى الأيام تمشي وكأنها تخالف هواك

واعلم بأنه سيبقى إلى جانبك 

فهذا عهدك به ...وعهـــده بك

إنه من خلقك والقادر على إعدامك من الحياة 

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض

احلى لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك ويقفون الى جانبك بإحزانك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس

منقول للامانه*


----------



## twety (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*



> * فهو موجود وقد ينتظرك وانظر إلى الطريق المؤدي إليه
> 
> واعلم بأنك بسعادتك سترى الأيام تسرع بك إلى مبتغاك وبحزنك
> 
> ...


موضوع جميل بجد ياشيكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## enass (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*

*موضوع جميل الرب يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد ياشيكو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسي جدا تويتي 
وشكرا على تشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dr.sheko (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*



enass قال:


> *موضوع جميل الرب يباركك*



ميرسي ايناس على مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*

رغم ان الجبروت غير مرغوب
ولكن ان كان جبروت مبتسم يشيع البهجة لمن حولنا ولنا 
فيا هلا بة احلى جبروت من
دكتور شيكومودتى


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*

*اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض

احلى لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك ويقفون الى جانبك بإحزانك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس*


_موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## meraa (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*

* ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل

ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش
كلمات رائعة 
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## dr.sheko (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> رغم ان الجبروت غير مرغوب
> ولكن ان كان جبروت مبتسم يشيع البهجة لمن حولنا ولنا
> فيا هلا بة احلى جبروت من
> دكتور شيكومودتى


ميرسي على كلامك الجمييييل


----------



## dr.sheko (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *
> موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


*

ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dr.sheko (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*



meraa قال:


> * ومهما طال الليل فدقيقة واحدة من فجر كفيلة بأن تنسيك كل هذا الليل
> 
> ومهما طال الحر والجفاء فرشفة من ماء بئر عذب كفيلة بأن تنسيك ماكان فيك من عطش
> كلمات رائعة
> ...


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك!!!!!!!*

كلام اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

كلمات جميلة قوى ميرسى ليكى


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

كلمات جميلة قوى ميرسى ليكى


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

كلمات جميلة قوى ميرسى ليكى


----------



## تامرابو علاء (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

سلو السراج امنير 
من هو الرب الاه الحى الذى لايمت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

ميرسى ياروز ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



تامرابو علاء قال:


> رب يموت على صليب فهل هذا يكون رب لبشر يموت
> سلو السراج امنير





:110105~127::110105~127:​


----------



## تامرابو علاء (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

سؤال ارجر الإجابه 
هل الرب ينسى ؟
إن كان ينسى فلماذا يخلق؟
إن كان ينسى فلماذا يوعبد؟
إن كان ينسى فلماذا يكون إلاه؟
وانا أعبد إلاه انساه ولا ينسانى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



تامرابو علاء قال:


> سؤال ارجر الإجابه
> هل الرب ينسى ؟
> إن كان ينسى فلماذا يخلق؟
> إن كان ينسى فلماذا يوعبد؟
> ...



:110105~127:​


----------



## تامرابو علاء (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

لماذا تخجلون من الاجابه وتخرجون عن الحقائق بتزيف الأقاويل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



تامرابو علاء قال:


> لماذا تخجلون من الاجابه وتخرجون عن الحقائق بتزيف الأقاويل



إجابة ايه اللى هنخجل منها دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو حضرتك جاهل للدرجة دى ؟؟؟ :59:

الموضوع مالهوش اى علاقة بالمناقشات الدينية ولا القسم 

أطرح أسئلتك فى مكانها...

يااااااااااارب تكون فهمت :close_tem​


----------



## mera 002 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

مرسى مرمر على الموضوع بس انا عندى اصحاب  كتير اوى  وبحس نفسى  وسطهم انى وحيده  وعلطول حزينه حتى لو لقتينى بضحك وبهرج ببقا حزينه جوايا 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

*



اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تناجي ربك بخضوع وذل ودموع كالأنهار وبقلب ملؤه الشوق الى رؤياه

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تعاند الشيطان وتغلبه وترجع الى ربك من بعد طول غياب فتطرق بابه ويفتحه لك ويقبل توبتك.

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تحزن بصدق على مافاتك من عمرك من دون ان تستفيد منه فتبادر الى التعويض

احلى لحظات عمرك

حين تعيش وسط افئدة الناس بشفافيه بدون نفاق او مجاملات خبيثة

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تضحك بصدق وتخرج ناصعة بيضاء فيضحك قلبك ثم روحك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين يفهمك من حولك ويقفون الى جانبك بإحزانك

اجمل لحظات عمرك

حين تستيقظ في الصباح وقد محا الله ذنوبك بالامس.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

_جميل اوى الكلمات دى يا مرمر _
_بجد انتى مواضيعك كلها تجنن _
_تسلميلى يا سكر عالكلام الحو ده_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



mera 002 قال:


> مرسى مرمر على الموضوع بس انا عندى اصحاب  كتير اوى  وبحس نفسى  وسطهم انى وحيده  وعلطول حزينه حتى لو لقتينى بضحك وبهرج ببقا حزينه جوايا
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




وليه بس دايما حزينة ؟

ربنا يفرح قلبك :flowers:

ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرا ونورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



emy قال:


> _جميل اوى الكلمات دى يا مرمر _
> _بجد انتى مواضيعك كلها تجنن _
> _تسلميلى يا سكر عالكلام الحو ده_​



ميرسى أوى يا حبيبى على كلامك 

ميرسى لمرورك يا إيمى ونورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*

الله الله على الموضوعات الجميله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت ابتسامتك*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله الله على الموضوعات الجميله



ميرسى لمرورك يا نيفين ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------

